# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Freshwater stingray

## EvolutionZ

any one keeping?

heres mine.

----------


## stormhawk

Very nice rays. Are these two females? I don't seem to see the claspers that are unique to males. There is currently an export ban and quota on several Potamotrygon species that are caught in Brazil, so I think sooner or later the prices here in Singapore for certain exotic species, especially P. leopoldi and P. henlei (which are banned for export), will skyrocket.

I may be wrong, since I still see rays being sold here. But from what I understand, those sold here are mostly farm bred fish.

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks stormhawk, its a pair, the bigger ray with less spots is the male.. due to being small sized (male 6inch female 5inch) claspers are not fully grown yet.. yes bro, cheaper rays like motoros are farm breds... prices of those PDR or black diamonds are indeed very high..

----------


## Fingerling

That is a very nice looking female motoro you got there.  :Cool:

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks fingerling, such motoros are often called as Superspot motoro.

----------


## juke

Nice motoros there. Use to keep Sakura rays. 

The prices of Henlei, PDR, black diamond are very high. Had seen 12 inchs Black Diamond going for a 5 figure sum.

What are you feeding the rays with Evolution Z? The bioload can be very high. Do make regular partial water chances. Hope to see more updates.

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for sharing. 
I have totally no experience with rays. 

Would the gravel you're using be too rough for them? Or are these the typical substrate used? 

What do you feed them with?

----------


## stormhawk

From what I remember, they tend to do best in a sandy substrate. My friend kept his in a tank with fine sand and the critter would always remain buried for most of the day, only coming out of his hide away during feeding time.

----------


## EvolutionZ

bossteck, 
not really too rough.. they do bury under the sand at times.. feed them with market prawns.

stormhawk,
yes, those sandy substrate like sudo bottom sand is perfect for them.. but if used in my tank, i believe within 1 week all will be sucked in by my pump!

----------


## chenkingdom

Guys, not sure if i should ask this in this tread.. but is motoray suitable to be kept with Arowanas in a 4ft tank??

----------


## EvolutionZ

yes bro.. i kept mine with a HBRTG..
whats ur tank's width?
for the long run, a 2.5ft width is needed as minimum.. 3 to 4 ft width even better..
for my 422.. if i want to keep it for long, i would need to upgrade to a 6x2.5x2.5 for both my aro and ray by the end of year..

----------


## sglascow

I've always wanted to keep a ray. I went to the potong pasir fish farms a few months back and they had some big rays for like 138? then the smaller ones for 78. Then i went again about 2 weeks ago and they have SHOT up. Now they are all like 1K ++??? :O

----------


## Fuzzy

> I've always wanted to keep a ray. I went to the potong pasir fish farms a few months back and they had some big rays for like 138? then the smaller ones for 78. Then i went again about 2 weeks ago and they have SHOT up. Now they are all like 1K ++??? :O


You mean pasir ris fish farms? Pretty sure Potong Pasir doesn't have any fish farms, haha.  :Grin: 

I think you might be mistaken, they have never been $78 - $138 even for small rays, were you maybe looking at marine ones?

----------


## Crusaders

Bro your rays look like motoro sp with pearl blood .......can you confirm..... :Smile:

----------


## sglascow

> You mean pasir ris fish farms? Pretty sure Potong Pasir doesn't have any fish farms, haha. 
> 
> I think you might be mistaken, they have never been $78 - $138 even for small rays, were you maybe looking at marine ones?


haha yea. Pasir ris* :P. But no seriously. They were fresh water Rays at the fish farms called OTF. They were cheap-ish!!! now they're all 1k plus. I'm serious. Haha.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Bro your rays look like motoro sp with pearl blood .......can you confirm.....


im sorry for the late reply.. really? which piece you talking about? i bought them as motoros..




> You mean pasir ris fish farms? Pretty sure Potong Pasir doesn't have any fish farms, haha. 
> 
> I think you might be mistaken, they have never been $78 - $138 even for small rays, were you maybe looking at marine ones?


it depends.. 78 - $138 could be just motoro or mantilla Sp.. while those 1k+ you saw are of more expensive varient.. rays can go up to price of a car... those black rays with white dots are one of the most expensive types.

----------


## EvolutionZ

here are some updated photos of the pair :

this makes me feel that maintaining the sand is all worth it.. 

they love each other's company..

----------


## kennethc

Very nice rays.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Distill

Are these motoro? What's their diet?

----------


## taizi

feed them with MP the pale piece seems thin pump it up bro !

----------

